# No hard feelings.



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Ive only driven with Uber for about 3 weeks and Ive decided its not for me. I was fully aware of how uber paid and what their policies were. I'm not saying I support, or even agree with how they do business but they were crystal clear about everything and Ive decided to move on from this. Anyone who has spent any time driving knows just how uber operates. If you decide to continue, you do so knowing full well what the terms are. You dont have to like Uber but if you continue driving that at least means you accept their terms and conditions.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Doing things out of desperation doesn't mean you accept.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

jizzwagon said:


> Doing things out of desperation doesn't mean you accept.


Unless someone is holding a gun to your head, you drive voluntarily.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> Unless someone is holding a gun to your head, you drive voluntarily.


And that's exactly the case. Homeless people are arrested constantly.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

jizzwagon said:


> And that's exactly the case. Homeless people are arrested constantly.


What does this have to do with the price of tea in China?


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> What does this have to do with the price of tea in China?


Everything. Furthermore, I want to say it's not my fault I'm too stupid and emotionally handicapped to do anything else.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

jizzwagon said:


> Everything. Furthermore, I want to say it's not my fault I'm too stupid and emotionally handicapped to do anything else.


There are ALWAYS other things you can do. If you're at least smart enough to navigate city streets in a car you could flip burgers at McDonalds, stock shelves, run a cash register, deliver pizza etc. From what I read on here, any of those jobs would probably pay better too.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> There are ALWAYS other things you can do. If you're at least smart enough to navigate city streets in a car you could flip burgers at McDonalds, stock shelves, run a cash register, deliver pizza etc. From what I read on here, any of those jobs would probably pay better too.


But i enjoy driving and they actually wouldn't pay that much better really, if at all, plus when you work jobs like that you're surrounded by losers who bring you down at every opportunity because they're all low self esteem idiots who are addicted to drugs and sex.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

jizzwagon said:


> But i enjoy driving and they actually wouldn't pay that much better really, if at all, plus when you work jobs like that you're surrounded by losers who bring you down at every opportunity because they're all low self esteem idiots who are addicted to drugs and sex.


Then it comes back to my original point. People who drive for Uber do so voluntarily. You know what and how they pay you, how their rating system works, the expenses you incur etc etc and you accept it. If you didn't, you'd go somewhere else.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

jizzwagon said:


> But i enjoy driving and they actually wouldn't pay that much better really, if at all, plus when you work jobs like that you're surrounded by losers who bring you down at every opportunity because they're all low self esteem idiots who are addicted to drugs and sex.


So .... you are admitting you are making a CHOICE to drive for Uber, risking your car, health, life, insurance, etc. NOT doing so as an act of desperation because there are no other options ?


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> So .... you are admitting you are making a CHOICE to drive for Uber, risking your car, health, life, insurance, etc. NOT doing so as an act of desperation because there are no other options ?


Only God knows me.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

jizzwagon said:


> Only God knows me.


What's that old saying ....."Jesus loves you; everyone else thinks you're making a conscious decision to drive Uber"


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> What's that old saying ....."Jesus loves you; everyone else thinks you're making a conscious decision to drive Uber"


I'm signing up for rideshare insurance as well. I'd become a taxi driver if it wasn't so overly regulated.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

jizzwagon said:


> I'm signing up for rideshare insurance as well. I'd become a taxi driver if it wasn't so overly regulated.


Oh, you haven't seen regulation yet. Just wait until the press starts realizing how the "pax rating" can leave a poor minority with no pick up. You'll see regulation.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I asked my insurance about that. They said I'd have to get a commercial policy and livery plates. Another reason I CHOOSE not to do this anymore.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Oh, you haven't seen regulation yet. Just wait until the press starts realizing how the "pax rating" can leave a poor minority with no pick up. You'll see regulation.


Of course. I fully expect the U.S. Corrupt system to spoil any and everything. The ugliness of human nature is in the way it attempts to govern itself. Humanity is unjust, hypocritical, evil, and secretly proud of it. Although it'll be interesting since Travis is now just as evil and powerful as them. He is human after all.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

jizzwagon said:


> Of course. I fully expect the U.S. Corrupt system to spoil any and everything. The ugliness of human nature is in the way it attempts to govern itself. Humanity is unjust, hypocritical, evil, and secretly proud of it. Although it'll be interesting since Travis is now just as evil and powerful as them. He is human after all.


The traits you mention are hardly exclusive to the United States


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> The traits you mention are hardly exclusive to the United States


Of course, I'm not dumb. The U.S. is a lie created by humanity. Thus, humanity is the problem. I don't blame the United States.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Back on topic.

I don't hate Uber. I've just decided after a few short weeks that Uber's policies are something that I choose to no longer accept.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> Back on topic.
> 
> I don't hate Uber. I've just decided after a few short weeks that Uber's policies are something that I choose to no longer accept.


Sounds like the truth is making someone uncomfortable.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

jizzwagon said:


> Of course, I'm not dumb. The U.S. is a lie created by humanity. Thus, humanity is the problem. I don't blame the United States.


I truly don't know what that means. Have a nice day


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> I truly don't know what that means. Have a nice day


Some choose to play dumb, and some truly are dumb. I won't judge.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Back on topic.
> 
> I don't hate Uber. I've just decided after a few short weeks that Uber's policies are something that I choose to no longer accept.


Aloha, and thanks for visiting UberLand.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I will maintain a presence on this message board to watch how the whole ride sharing thing evolves.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Tim, I'm pretty sure MA doesn't issue livery plates for a Tundra.
Not entirely sure, but every time I got livery insurance in MA they asked dumb questions like "is it a sedan or van with at least 4 doors?". It's the pickup truck issue, not sure they would livery it even with 4 doors.
Then there was Lisa the professional Livery Insurance inspector. What a piece of work- "you're not supposed to have labeling. I could insist you scrape it off. I might call your agent and make sure you scrape this lettering".
good luck buddy.
private transportation sucks these days, you are making a wise choice.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214 (Apr 1, 2015)

jizzwagon said:


> But i enjoy driving and they actually wouldn't pay that much better really, if at all, plus when you work jobs like that you're surrounded by losers who bring you down at every opportunity because they're all low self esteem idiots who are addicted to drugs and sex.


Dude you are really ignorant!!


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> Dude you are really ignorant!!


Ignored


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

jizzwagon said:


> Ignored


 lolol, good one


----------



## Anvee (Sep 22, 2017)

jiwagon said:


> Sounds like the truth is making someone uncomfortable.


By "someone" do you mean you?


----------

